# Surge not showing on map after update



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

After the update to 4.271.10001 on Android v10 the surge no longer shows up on the map. I still get surge bonus if I'm in the area but just can't tell if I'm in the area or not.

I downgraded to 4.270.10004 and it works fine again.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes I went through this entire process myself and came to the same conclusion:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-heat-map.406314/page-2#post-6412643
https://uberpeople.net/threads/surgeless-wednesday-night.407715/page-2#post-6412383
Basically 4.271.10001 is a TOTAL FAIL.


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for confirmation and know that I'm not loosing it


----------



## urbanfarmsouth (Jul 31, 2020)

nethru said:


> After the update to 4.271.10001 on Android v10 the surge no longer shows up on the map. I still get surge bonus if I'm in the area but just can't tell if I'm in the area or not.
> 
> I downgraded to 4.270.10004 and it works fine again.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


HOW DO I downgrade


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

nethru said:


> After the update to 4.271.10001 on Android v10 the surge no longer shows up on the map. I still get surge bonus if I'm in the area but just can't tell if I'm in the area or not.
> 
> I downgraded to 4.270.10004 and it works fine again.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


How'd you get the older version?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm not necessarily vouching for it, because it's the first time I ever used it myself, but I used https://en.aptoide.com/ to download and install the previous version.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nethru said:


> After the update to 4.271.10001 on Android v10 the surge no longer shows up on the map. I still get surge bonus if I'm in the area but just can't tell if I'm in the area or not.
> 
> I downgraded to 4.270.10004 and it works fine again.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Start talking buddy how did you downgrade? Talk to me!

I don't have my profile picture showing up either. IPhones work fine


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Start talking buddy how did you downgrade? Talk to me!
> 
> I don't have my profile picture showing up either. IPhones work fine


See previous post.

You're going to have to download the APK from a source other than the Play Store, which doesn't keep previous versions. There are lots of sources you could choose from. Just Google it. I chose Aptoide. So far I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Used Aptoide...

Download Aptoide, search Uber driver, click on older versions, install version 10004, you may have to set install from other sources in settings of phn. And boom, be sure to turn off auto update in play store


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

nethru said:


> After the update to 4.271.10001 on Android v10 the surge no longer shows up on the map. I still get surge bonus if I'm in the area but just can't tell if I'm in the area or not.
> 
> I downgraded to 4.270.10004 and it works fine again.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


No option to downgrade? No surge anywhere anymore. Never get good offers anymore no longer how long I wait.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

In order to downgrade to a older version of the app, one must delete the current version, then download the older version from a trusted source. 

But you will want to go into Play Store and change the setting for auto update apps. This will prevent any app in your phone from automatically updating. 

Otherwise, your phone will just upgrade your Uber app to the latest version again....


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks I will have to go look.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> I'm not necessarily vouching for it, because it's the first time I ever used it myself, but I used https://en.aptoide.com/ to download and install the previous version.


This worked well. I was able to download and install the previous 0004 version via the Aptoid app on both my Samsung S9 and Pixel 2 XL and once again can see both the heat map and next ride bonus info on the bottom banner.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nethru said:


> After the update to 4.271.10001 on Android v10 the surge no longer shows up on the map. I still get surge bonus if I'm in the area but just can't tell if I'm in the area or not.
> 
> I downgraded to 4.270.10004 and it works fine again.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Thank you! last night sucked because of this. Appreciate the info, best new member post I've seen in a while!


----------



## GraceZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Used Aptoide...
> 
> Download Aptoide, search Uber driver, click on older versions, install version 10004, you may have to set install from other sources in settings of phn. And boom, be sure to turn off auto update in play store
> 
> View attachment 493550


Wow. They never go that high here even in the red zones. Which are getting smaller all the time. Mostly just downtown.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have this problem says app keep trying to close itself. When I downgrade it. Anyone has the same problem ? Samsung note 10


----------



## kans (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks! I had the same problem and followed the instructions above and now I am back in business. Note, the first time I tried to login I was not able to go online. I close the app and reopened again then had to allow access to camera before I was able to go online again.


----------



## gracieanne (Oct 10, 2019)

Fyi, called support friday afternoon and the claimed nothing wrong with the app, it was my phone. It happened only after the latest update, but my phone settings must be the problem.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

gracieanne said:


> Fyi, called support friday afternoon and the claimed nothing wrong with the app, it was my phone. It happened only after the latest update, but my phone settings must be the problem.


"Support"

As you can see, a workaround on UP > uber "support"


----------



## gracieanne (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, thx!! A new release is just now out there ending in 2, that doesnt fix everything but does show surge.. so denial or not, they do appear to be working on it..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

gracieanne said:


> Yes, thx!! A new release is just now out there ending in 2, that doesnt fix everything but does show surge.. so denial or not, they do appear to be working on it..


I noticed I had an update today. Besides the surge heat map, did you notice any other changes, fixed or not fixed?


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Auto Day night mode seems fixed


----------



## gracieanne (Oct 10, 2019)

I will check the requests today to make sure the direction and #mins is on it (diamond info), but still has the picture icon on the top left without your picture, annoying but not sure it harms anything


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

gracieanne said:


> I will check the requests today to make sure the direction and #mins is on it (diamond info), but still has the picture icon on the top left without your picture, annoying but not sure it harms anything


 I think all reward tiers get direction and minutes of trip as long as your acceptance rate is above 85% and your cancellation rate is below 4%


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I think all reward tiers get direction and minutes of trip as long as your acceptance rate is above 85% and your cancellation rate is below 4%


With this covid mess I am at 49% 12%. Used to love seeing the extra trip details but with pings spread out these days I would lose too much money keeping my stats up.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> With this covid mess I am at 49% 12%. Used to love seeing the extra trip details but with pings spread out these days I would lose too much money keeping my stats up.


There are definitely times I wish I didn't care so much but that trip information comes in very handy at certain times. So I try my best to not lose it although I've been on the border a couple times. In those situations I would just only run XL and select (RIP) until my numbers went up. That way at least it would be a little bit less of a punch to the stomach lol


----------



## gracieanne (Oct 10, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> With this covid mess I am at 49% 12%. Used to love seeing the extra trip details but with pings spread out these days I would lose too much money keeping my stats up.


Yes 85 or above. I checked and the release ending in 2 does get the direction and mins. Yesterday i was so distracted by not being able to see the surge areas i wasnt sure the requests were consistently showing this info on all requests using the prior version ending in 1 that did not show surge areas


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I think all reward tiers get direction and minutes of trip as long as your acceptance rate is above 85% and your cancellation rate is below 4%


Yeah that's never gonna happen...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RioRoja said:


> Yeah that's never gonna happen...
> 
> View attachment 494119


42% cancel, that is impressive! I'm amazed they haven't booted you, usually they send out a nasty gram around 15 or 20 percent and deactivate if you don't lower it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 42% cancel, that is impressive! I'm amazed they haven't booted you, usually they send out a nasty gram around 15 or 20 percent and deactivate if you don't lower it. Keep up the good work!


Uber hasn't cared about excessive cancellations in years. Lyft, on the other hand, still acts like god kills a kitten anytime you cancel.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RioRoja said:


> Uber hasn't cared about excessive cancellations in years. Lyft, on the other hand, still acts like god kills a kitten anytime you cancel.


I wonder if it's by region and driver supply because i have heard of folks getting deactivated after a warning. Lyft is a whole different trip, I let my community down regularly and have only intensified my shuffling efforts because they screwed me out of 2 streak bonuses and just close the calls.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wonder if it's by region and driver supply because i have heard of folks getting deactivated after a warning. Lyft is a whole different trip, I let my community down regularly and have only intensified my shuffling efforts because they screwed me out of 2 streak bonuses and just close the calls.


What community you talking about ? You mean the community that did nothing good for you but expect to suck every blood out of your vein


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RioRoja said:


> Yeah that's never gonna happen...
> 
> View attachment 494119


You can go higher on cancellation rate.

My all-time high:


----------

